# Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern



## Carpfisher321 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo|wavey:
Ich habe eine Frage zum Meeresangelköder:
Kann man anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern einfach Tauwürmern als. Köder benutzen oder geht das nicht?
Danke im Voraus für die Antworten #6


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*

tauwurm fängt sehr schlecht bis nichts


----------



## Carpfisher321 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*

Und auf  was beißt es außer auf Paternoster und Würmer beim Meeresfischen  auf Makrele ,Seezunge, barscharten  und dogfish am besten ?


----------



## looser-olly (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*

ganz einfach,

alles was frisch ist und aus dem Meer

kommt !! krabben , Garnelen , Muscheln , fischstückchen-- nur frisch

 muss alles sein , das ist sehr wichtig

dann läuft es auch mit den räubern.


lg olly.


----------



## celler (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*

Willst du uns hier .... oder fragst du im ernst ?

Makrelen, Seezunge ?
Branudngsangeln in Deutschland ?

Klare Ansagen und Fragestellung und dir wird geholfen, so nicht !


----------



## JuergenS (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*

@celler

ist doch ne ganz klare Frage, wo ist dein Problem?#c
Und wenn du mal in seinem Posting vom 11ten diesen Monats http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273113ein bißchen herumliest sind alle *deine* Fragen beantwortet. :m


Jetzt zur Frage des Trööterstellers
Kenne mich zwar mit dem Angeln in England nicht so aus, du solltest zum Fischen im Meer aber schon Köder des Meeres verwenden. Am besten fragst du vor Ort nach auf was es gerade am besten läuft.


----------



## basslawine (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*

Moin,

mit tauwurm wird eher nix,

Die besten Köder meiner meinung nach:

- Wattwurm (lugworm)
- Ringelwurm (ragworm)
- Strandkrabbenfleisch (peeler crab), benutzt bei uns fast keiner, und in UK teuer
- Sandaal (sandeel), am besten frisch und nicht eingelegt
- kleine Tintenfische (squid), da ist machmal nicht ganz so frisch gut (stink!), gibts gefroren beim Tackleshop oder auch in größeren Asiamärkten
ansonsten als notfallköder Krabben oder Muschelfleisch aus dem Supermarkt (ungewürzt, also nur kurz gekocht)

als Kombiköder (und damits nicht zu teuer wird) wattwurm mit nem Stück Tintenfisch, gut is.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*

Würde die Diskussion gern um die Frage erweitern, ob es Erfahrungen mit Heringsfetzen bei den deutschen Brandungsanglern gibt. In Dänemark gelten sie wohl als gleichwertig zum Seeringelwurm und auch meine bescheidenen Fänge haben sich 50:50 auf Seeringler und Heringsfetzen verteilt. Ist es eine günstige Alternative auf Dorsch & Platte an der mecklenburgischen Ostsseeküste?


----------



## vermesser (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*

Dorsch nein, Platte u.U. ja...aber kleine Fetzen und häufig wechseln.

Dorsch hatten wir da nie drauf, Platten, Aalmuttern und sowas ja. Aber nie auch nur ansatzweise so gut wie auf Watti.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> tauwurm fängt sehr schlecht bis nichts


 

Absolut falsch. Für mich mit dem frischen Sandaal der beste Köder auf Aal.#6
Muss halt nur öfter gewechselt werden als Wattis.


----------



## Sammael (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*

und ich habe gerade gelesen, dass tauwürmer nicht so schnell von krabben abgefressen werden und deshalb nicht so oft erneuert werden müssen...
da war aber auch von der mecklenburgischen ostseeküste die rede und vom aalangeln!
beste grüße
kalle


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Absolut falsch. Für mich mit dem frischen Sandaal der beste Köder auf Aal.#6
> Muss halt nur öfter gewechselt werden als Wattis.



Aal ist aber auch wirklich der einzige Fisch, den man mit Tauwurm in der Brandung gebietsweise erfolgreich beangeln kann, aber da der TE im Herbst im Kanal angeln will und dort wohl in erster Linie auf Plattfisch/Dorschartige aus ist (die Katzenhaie, von denen er die ganze Zeit schreibt, lassen wir mal außen vor), ist die Aussage absolut richtig, Tauwurm fängt sehr schlecht bis nichts!


----------



## Carpfisher321 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*

Hallo,
als Köder in England/ Deal habe ich Seeringelwürmer und Tintenfisch benutzt und das Angeln war ein voller Erfolg ich habe gefangen ( an gesamt 3  Tagen):
-3 Dogfish/ Katzenhai größen: 31cm, 24cm und 39 cm 
-5 Makrelen Größe: nicht gemessen jedoch relativ kein 
und noch eine Seezunge und ganz viele Krabben 
P.S. Die Makrelen wurden auf Paternoster gefangen
Gruß und Petri Heil wünscht Maurice


----------



## Eristo (20. November 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> tauwurm fängt sehr schlecht bis nichts



----------------------------------------------

Ich bin kürzlich mal auf dieses Video gestoßen.:m

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUYniiAM8T8

Es wird zwar vom Bellyboot aus mit Tauwürmern auf Dorsch geangelt, aber offensichtlich sehr erfolgreich...:m

Vor etwa fünf Jahren habe ich selber mit kleinen, ca. 5-7 cm langen Stinten aus dem Aquaristik-Shop eines Hagebau-Baumarkts sehr erfolgreich Plattfische und Dorsche geangelt. 

Es handelte sich allerdings um eine Kutterfahrt von Laboe aus. Meine Vereinskollegen vom AWH Verden angelten mit Wattwürmern oder pilkten. Mein Fangergebnis war durchaus gleichwertig. :m 

Ob die Stinte - 100g für 2,99€ - nur beim Angeln vom Kutter oder Boot, oder auch beim Brandungsangeln erfolgreich sind, habe ich allerdings noch nicht probiert. Wir hatten damals recht starke Drift. |rolleyes

Auf jeden Fall lassen sie sich gut und sicher an Butthaken anködern. #:
                  -------------------------------
Nachtrag: 

Die von mir verwendeten Stinte waren als Aquariumfutter eingefroren.

Beim "googeln" findet man diverse Anbieter. Der kg-Preis liegt für 5-8cm lange Stinte unter 10Euro (+Versand). 

Falls jemand den Einsatz beim Brandungsangeln testet, bitte freundlicherweise Ergebnisse posten... 

Ciao
Erich


----------



## Hans Olsen (23. November 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*

Das einzige, was ich bestätigen kann, der Tauwurm ist robuster, aber gefangen habe ich nichts mit dem.

Gruß H.O.


----------



## a.bu (24. November 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln mit Tauwürmern anstatt Wattwürmern oder seeringlern*

Moin,

ich fische in den Sommermonaten sowohl an der Küste als auch in Häfen sehr gerne mit Tauwürmern wenn es auf Aal gehen soll. 
Bei der Hafenangelei habe ich auf Tauwurm regelmäßig Dorsche und Plattfische mitgefangen.
Auch am Strand haben sowohl Platten als auch Dorsche immer mal wieder den Tauwurm genommen, obwohl natürlich Watt und Seeringelwürmer hier deutlichst besser fangen.
In einer Hinsicht ist der Tauwurm in der Ostsee dem Wattwurm aber haushoch überlegen, wenn es nämlich um das geziehlte Brandungsfischen auf Meerforellen im Frühjahr bzw. Herbst geht. Der richtige Strandabschnitt, eine einfache Paternostermontage mit Tauwurm beködert und ein wenig Glück lassen an manchen Tagen jeden Spinnangler alt aussehen. 

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------

